#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  API STD 1104 - 2013 Edition

## nikidragon4u

If anyone of you have the latest edition of this standard please share. 

API STD 1104

Welding of Pipelines and Related Facilities, 21st Edition



STANDARD-published 1st September 2013 by-American Petroleum InstituteSee More: API STD 1104 - 2013 Edition

----------


## sudharsanam

dear friend,

find the attachment for your necessary information.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

sudharsanam
mij@flosil.com

----------


## sumon emam

> dear friend,
> 
> find the attachment for your necessary information.
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Friend,

You had attached API spec Q1 but requirement is API 1104.

Thanks and regards.

----------


## nikidragon4u

Hi Sudharsanam, 
Please edit the post and replace the link with API 1104.
Hope you have it.
Thank you.

----------


## nikidragon4u

Hi Sudharsanam, 
Please edit the post and replace the link with API 1104.
Hope you have it.
Thank you.

----------


## anaamikaa

seems post has gone wrong

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Please share API 1104 2013

----------


## inconel

I also need API 1104 ,2013 edition :Embarrassment:

----------


## vfq3481

Please share!!

----------


## tassoss

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mnthiraviam

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot.....

----------


## mnthiraviam

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot.....

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]






Thanks alot tassoss.See More: API STD 1104 - 2013 Edition

----------


## vfq3481

THX Tassoss!!!
Excellent work!!

----------


## c2h6

Thanks you!!

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Finally!!! Thanks a lot!!! Do you have ASME XI 2013 by any chance???

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Finally!!! Thanks a LOTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## magdy_eng

Thanks boss

----------


## koparan

Thank you very much

----------


## otelo

the link does not work

----------


## popo

nice share, thanks

----------


## razor31

Thanks a lot

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks tassoss

----------


## enzo.linares

Thanks a lot tassoss great document.

See More: API STD 1104 - 2013 Edition

----------


## Coavas

Please share it !

----------


## ukok

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you very much

----------


## arake07

Thanks for api.

----------


## arake07

This link is broken  :Frown: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## otelo

Thanks!!!

----------


## Yanwarta

thank tassoss...it much useful

----------


## Spenta

Thanks for the great upload, warm regards

Mano SPENTA
spenta@ii.net

----------


## tayyabses

Dear,

Thanks very much for API-1104, Edition 2013

----------


## Koshala

Thanks man

----------


## funfax

Thank a lot

----------


## SHEMYY

Thanks

----------


## arnoldbatista

Thanks

See More: API STD 1104 - 2013 Edition

----------


## Dani Pramantyo

Thank a lot for share...

----------


## iluvcamels

Thank you so much! Have a wonderful day!

----------


## makmak9

thanks tassoss

----------


## kk0503

Thanks for api 1104

----------


## arake07

You are welcome.

----------


## sandeepkumar63

Hi

anyone please email me a copy of API 1104 Edition 2013 at my email id sandeepdhiman63@gmail.com

----------


## Rossjohnr

The link is dead. Is there another one?

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i attached it.

----------


## privmsg

Thank a lot for share..

----------


## parham111

Thankssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Marty Thompson

1104 Addendum 1 and Errata 1, 2, & 3 for 21st Edition

----------


## xav

Thanks for the info, I really appreciate

See More: API STD 1104 - 2013 Edition

----------


## enzo.linares

Thanks a lot

----------


## kk0503

Thanks aloot

----------


## banjerdkom

Thank you very much.

----------


## CESQUIMON

The latest edition API 1104, here.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sahsa741

Dear Friends*

API 1104 lastest edition is here;**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

API 1104 Addendum 2016 is released but edition is same. API 1104-2013 Addemdum 2016

Please Share.

----------


## Moacir

Thank you !

----------


## lordmartin

Thank

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## yasirmohd09

Hello 
I need API STD 1104 Addendum 2* May 2016
There are some differences 
Best regards

----------


## wingit

Thanks for the share. Would you happen to have a copy of the 20th edition?

Once again thank you very much!

----------


## tassoss

> Thanks for the share. Would you happen to have a copy of the 20th edition?
> 
> Once again thank you very much!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shhdnayyan

thanks

See More: API STD 1104 - 2013 Edition

----------


## MEHBOOBKHAN

Can Any one please share API 1104_2013
Thanks for your kind support and co-operation

----------


## John Keys

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for sharing

----------


## John Keys

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you for share

----------

